
Newborn Mice’s Hearts Can Heal Themselves, Study Finds - DavidSJ
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/01/science/01obmice.html
======
QuasiPreneur
Why is this news? We know our bodies have the ability to regen but we lose it
almost immediate upon birth. We all do..every living thing has the ability to
regen and lose it at various times and in some cases like the Glass Lizard can
regen an entire limb.

And now.. with the aid of stemcells. We should be able to regen any and all
parts of the body....

Wonder what this world will be like in 50-100yrs when we have the ability to
regen any part of our body that's failing or simply needs "refreshed".

------
worldtize
Its all mind over matter. Whenever I think good about someone, a movie or a
song, within hours to a couple days, that factor comes across my life. Here is
a secret to heal your own heart, close your eyes and imagine your body to be
blue, all the red spots you see are on the image of yourself need to be
healed. Force the blue to overcome the red and then blow it out like releasing
a deep breathe, MAGIC! You have now mastered the ancient form of self healing.
Science is understanding what the mind already knows, an extraction process of
unique information.

